# Rave Master



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

I Know There Are Some Rave Master Fans Out There!!

When is the next Volume coming out????


----------



## Inactive sage (Dec 5, 2004)

No Idea Rave Master is cool though


----------



## Yaman (Dec 5, 2004)

I love rave master, but the show isn't as good. the next volume should come out this month. Go to Tokyopop.com


----------



## Inactive sage (Dec 5, 2004)

No I with Kumo-whenever it get back


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 6, 2004)

lol RAve master is a good mangA!! I do like the new underworld gangs that are poping up though!


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Dec 7, 2004)

If you're talking about the current japanese manga, it's still coming out.  The new volumes have been coming out on the 16th or so of every even-numbered month for a while now.  30 was the latest one, 31 should be out next week.  You can buy the authentic manga off the japanese amazon.com

Me, I buy Shonen Magazine every week and read it.  I think it's getting close to ending because they've collected all 5 Raves, Elie regained her memory, and a whole bunch of other stuff I won't spoil.


----------



## Kimun* (Dec 7, 2004)

Orihime said:
			
		

> But you got to hand it to North Americans to come up wtih something like Rave master. heh.



And those funky English opening OP and EDs. Ha! I love the "You can Rave about it" Song. It's so cheesy, its good. I still haven't found an mp3 about it though. Do the songs on the original version sound as odd?


----------



## Lunasakuramoon (Dec 7, 2004)

I like Rave master! yaay!! next manga vol is coming this month!!


----------



## Takahashi Ryosuke (Dec 9, 2004)

Rave Master is awesome and you should watch the anime and it's playing on Cartoon Network on saturday night.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 9, 2004)

oh...i dont like the anime that much..


----------



## Kimun* (Dec 9, 2004)

Orihime said:
			
		

> The original japanese OP and ED are sooo good. *_* The songs are awesome. I mean, the OPs are all hyper, popy, bouncy, but they're nothing like the NA OP/ED. x_x;;; From what I remember:
> 
> OP 1: Butterfly
> ED 1: Hikousen
> ...



I thought so. No.Am. Rave Master is full of American-puns, allusions and such, that I doubt they translated the orginal version right. 

But I still think the "Rave Slide" is awesome.


----------



## Orihime (Dec 9, 2004)

:x I still think I'll go search for old subs and burn them. >_> They are selling like DVDs with 2 episodes each.. and Rave has 52 episodes... there's no way I'd buy 26 DVDs >_<


----------



## nightangel (Dec 11, 2004)

*Rave master book and fav.*

I like Rave master.
I have the book, but I only have the 1st one!
my favorite charater is that little dog.
Or whatever his name is


----------



## Orihime (Dec 12, 2004)

It's Plue. :3


----------



## 4thokage (Dec 25, 2004)

I read the english translation but they are wayy roo slow where can i get the chapters in english?


----------



## narutofan20052005 (Dec 25, 2004)

ya, i've been looking for them everywhere


----------



## Fuko (Mar 7, 2005)

mangadownload.net 

I think this site has it. you need private access, though.


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Mar 8, 2005)

I couldn't find it there. Thank you for your response, however.


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 22, 2005)

I've heard a lot about this manga. Is it any good?


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes. Though the plot can be complicated it times, it is generally a good manga with an original plot and in-depth character design and potrayal. It's worth a look, or two. My friend owns the whole manga collection. We love it. 

And since RAVE is quite an obscure manga, finding scans on it will not be easy. I'll hunt around for the next few days, and post as soon as I can find it.


----------



## Fuko (Mar 22, 2005)

I've checked the site and it still has it. try checking 'private section' from there.


----------



## Orihime (Mar 22, 2005)

Hmm. Try Tokyopop.com, or your closest bookstore. It's licensed and they've released up to Vol 13 (or 12?) and should be releasing 14 soon.


----------



## Crucifixation (Mar 24, 2005)

Just in case anybody is intereted, the latest volume out is 31. Just like to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



warn you that one of our all-time favourite character died. No, it isn't Shiba-he died in volume 28. It's a certain magician.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 24, 2005)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> Just in case anybody is intereted, the latest volume out is 31. Just like to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 
yep i knew that...sad:sad lol


----------



## .3173 (Jul 30, 2005)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> Just in case anybody is intereted, the latest volume out is 31. Just like to
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Darn.  I was spoiler'd!  Well it was my fault...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiba and who else?  Hmm, magician.  Not ringing any bells unless Sieg is a magician.



And RAVE is a really great manga.  Has the right mix of action, humor, story, and weirdness.  It's my favorite manga!


----------



## silverwings (Jul 30, 2005)

Vol 16 just came out State-side (well, at least my store had it out a week early.  )

It's such a sad volume and ends on (another) cliffhanger.  I hate it when he does this.


----------



## Zedaine (Aug 9, 2005)

heyy does anyone know a site that allows you to read rave master manga online. Also has the manga ended and if so how many chapters were there?


----------



## CABLE (Aug 9, 2005)

why would you read it online? how bout just DL it then use CD Display.  Its over and there are 17 volumes. you can get it at #lurk@irchighway.net


----------



## Zedaine (Aug 9, 2005)

ummmm i dont know how to use irc ... looks complicated thanks though


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

really?
well i just read rave master at bookstores like chapters and there are 16 volumes out
but maybe you guys live somewhere else
volume 17 is i think out in oct 2005


----------



## Tatsuki (Aug 15, 2005)

have no idea but i like the anime.


you can rave about it
you can rave about
jump up for the joy
or complain about it

you can scream and shout it
smile big and frown it
call all the cops to see
whos to blame about it
the power..
the power of destiny...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 15, 2005)

sand_weapons_specialist said:
			
		

> well that's in japan isn't it?
> i'm in north america


I know and yes those are the Japanese volumes that go up to 31. I was just replying to Master Hiko's comment that the series ended at Vol. 17, which according to that link, is not true. Sorry for the confusion. - MnK


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

it's okay
i don't want the series to end that early
who is your fav charcter then?


----------



## Neenah (Aug 15, 2005)

ha!

i know wat happened at the last rave chap....which concludes RAVE..,__;
<3333333333
so awsome
 does anybody want the file =3


----------



## Shiron (Aug 15, 2005)

sand_weapons_specialist said:
			
		

> it's okay
> i don't want the series to end that early
> who is your fav charcter then?


Well, I am currently up to Vol. 14 I think and my favorite character is Sieg Heart. Anyways, this is a very good series. Once I find some time (*ponts to bottom of sig*), I'll start reading it again. - MnK


----------



## Sands (Aug 15, 2005)

hell yeah it's a great series. got me hooked after the first volume!
not a lot of rave sites out there though


----------



## Codde (Aug 15, 2005)

I was wondering what the tone of this series is, is it light-hearted or has a bit of a somewhat darker with light-hearted storyline? (I need to read a manga where the main character isn't some "pure-hearted" hero out to defeat evil...) 

I only saw an episode of the dub and I'm thinking of reading the manga.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 15, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the tone of this series is, is it light-hearted or has a bit of a somewhat darker with light-hearted storyline? (I need to read a manga where the main character isn't some "pure-hearted" hero out to defeat evil...)



Its a light-hearted series trying to be dark-hearted.  I think, that Ravemaster, ripped Bleach, big time.  I didn't really like the anime, I doubt I wanna read the manga but I will for just saying I read it.

Though, I have to give credit to the show, nearing the final episodes with the Shadow Boss was pretty cool and was a right amount of episodes.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 16, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Its a light-hearted series trying to be dark-hearted. I think, that Ravemaster, ripped Bleach, big time. I didn't really like the anime, I doubt I wanna read the manga but I will for just saying I read it.
> 
> Though, I have to give credit to the show, nearing the final episodes with the Shadow Boss was pretty cool and was a right amount of episodes.


Umm, I'm pretty sure Rave Master started running before Bleach did, so, if anything, Bleach is the one that ripped off Rave Master (Rave Master's up to Vol. 30 or 31 in Japan and I'm pretty positive that Bleach has less than 30 volumes out). - MnK


----------



## Daniee (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep.  First volume of Rave came out in '99, Bleach in '02.



			
				Code said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the tone of this series is, is it light-hearted or has a bit of a somewhat darker with light-hearted storyline? (I need to read a manga where the main character isn't some "pure-hearted" hero out to defeat evil...)


That's exactly what Rave is...it's very light-hearted, I'd say even more than One Piece, it's pretty cliche too.


----------



## Sands (Sep 4, 2005)

would any of u join if i created a rave master fc?


----------



## casherbob (Jan 6, 2006)

i would!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the manga becose the show is harder to get subbed.....its pretty cool


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 31, 2006)

I heart Rave.  One of my all-time fave anime, but it doesn't seem very popular.  The dub didn't seem to do well on CN.  They hardly played commericials for it, and towards the end of the run they freaking moved it to Sunday at 6am.  Like anyone's going to see it then, come on!  Tokyopop didn't even bother putting out a subbed version, those punks.  >.<*  I didn't watch the dub, though, because I was playing the irrational, elitist fangirl.  The manga seems to have a pretty decent following, though.  It still makes me sad that it ended already.  And I'm still sad about Sieg's fate.  And I so wish they would've animated the rest of the series, because I'd love to see all the new characters and the battles and Ten Commandments' forms animated.

Mashima Hiro-sensei's apparently working on a new series now, Monster Soul I think.  Haven't seen anything of it except a small promo pic, though.  I think it started running last month, but I can't recall.

Anyway, whoever asked about making a Rave FC, I so would.  Believe it!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 2, 2006)

All the cool people like Sieg.  XD
Shuda's pretty cool, though.  They all are, for the most part.  Let's a really interesting one.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 2, 2006)

I have only read about half the manga and so far it has been pretty good overall. It has that feeling of adventure that Naruto lacks.
On the other hand I am a bit disappointed by the female protagonist who is stuck in the damsel in distress role despite harboring a huge power. There are also a few volumes that can easily be described as "filler".
Of course it's very cliche and those who have already read Dai no Daibouken will see enormous similarities, but that applies to Beet the vandel buster as well.

To sum it up, it's a very standard yet enjoyable shounen.


----------



## Freija (Feb 2, 2006)

latest chap=the last chap in the manga vol 33 or 32 i think -_-''


----------



## TDW (Feb 6, 2006)

So nobody anywhere has volume 11 done?


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Feb 11, 2006)

The manga is awesome my favorite character is Gale Raregroove!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2006)

:amazed I never knew there was a Rave Master thread here. Rave Master is even cooler than Naruto! It is simply awesome. Its anime is the only anime I have ever watched. The mangas rock to the max but I have only read until Volume 15 though (Haru got defeated by Doryu at the end of that volume). I will catch up with the rest when I have time.


----------



## Narutofanatic 1993 (Mar 17, 2006)

I like Rave Master(Groove Adventure Rave)


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2006)

I just finished Vol. 16. Reina died in this volume and I was like    Damnit. How could Hiro Mashima create something as good as this? Damnit. Damnit. Damnit. I will put Reina avatar up for one week.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh no, you just got to Reina's death now?  Yeah, sad, especially how Musica reacted when she pushed him off the Silver Ray and told him she had to stay.  They would've been sweet, but at least her death was graceful, just like her.  Ah, funny though, I hated her for a while for stabbing through Sieg.  ^.^;;

I think Tokyopop's released up to vol18?  They're starting to put more space in between releases, which sucks.  It also sucks how whenever I go to the bookstore, it never has past vol16, and I already have all those.  Irritating.


----------



## Freed (Mar 29, 2006)

Rave Master ends in volume 35. I happen to own all the volumes, from 19 to 35, but they are in Chinese/Japanese and I wish I understood what they said >_> I also own volumes 1 to 19 in real life and soon I'll get volume 20..

I'd gladly hook people up with the volumes I got on my computer but It'd be much better if I found some translators to add text after deciphering it 'cause all the volumes are already clean.

And the author of Rave, Hiro Mashima has created a new series titled Monster Soul but I've yet to gather precise information about it..well, later then.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Oh no, you just got to Reina's death now?  Yeah, sad, especially how Musica reacted when she pushed him off the Silver Ray and told him she had to stay.  They would've been sweet, but at least her death was graceful, just like her.  Ah, funny though, I hated her for a while for stabbing through Sieg.  ^.^;;



Yeah, it was really sad. They just fell in love with each other and then Reina died. I wonder what would happen if she didn't. I neither like nor hate her before that but this arc really made me feel sad and I really miss her now. T_T 

Then after a few chapters Jegan died too. It just happened all of a sudden. Hiro Mashima never hesitated to kill all those popular characters >.> . But it is probably good in some sense. At least I don't think I can forget Reina's death so easily.

So how many volumes have you finished now? I just finished Vol. 23. Koala of Blue Guardian first appeared in this volume. He is supposed to be very stronger but I still think that Oracion Seis and King are way cooler.  




			
				Aki Zirkana said:
			
		

> Rave Master ends in volume 35. I happen to own all the volumes, from 19 to 35, but they are in Chinese/Japanese and I wish I understood what they said >_> I also own volumes 1 to 19 in real life and soon I'll get volume 20..
> 
> I'd gladly hook people up with the volumes I got on my computer but It'd be much better if I found some translators to add text after deciphering it 'cause all the volumes are already clean.



You can post those volumes in the translation section. I can probably help you translate a few chapters too because I know Chinese. But my English sucks  

Get Vol. 20 fast. After the fight between Shuda and Deep Snow, you will see Haru fighting with Lucia. Something about the Stellar Memory will also be revealed in that volume.


----------



## dragonofraven (Mar 31, 2006)

Only 35 chapters? Thought it would be longer than that. Oh well, I guess I don't have to worry too much about waisting my whole life waiting for all the english translations to come out, it should only take a few years, I think I'll be in college when 35  comes out, considering the sudden increase in waiting time for a book. It's kind of annoying, first it starts out at two months per volume, now it goes up to 3, and the length is exactly the same. What's up with that?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2006)

dragonofraven said:
			
		

> Only 35 chapters? Thought it would be longer than that. Oh well, I guess I don't have to worry too much about waisting my whole life waiting for all the english translations to come out, it should only take a few years, I think I'll be in college when 35  comes out, considering the sudden increase in waiting time for a book. It's kind of annoying, first it starts out at two months per volume, now it goes up to 3, and the length is exactly the same. What's up with that?




I think it's probably because it isn't very popular in states so they just procrastinate the translation. Popular mangas like Naruto comes out much faster I guess? Rave Master is relatively more popular in Asia. So Volume 35 in Chinese has come out quite a while.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2006)

> And the author of Rave, Hiro Mashima has created a new series titled Monster Soul but I've yet to gather precise information about it..well, later then.



Monster Soul!? Did you just say Monster Soul? But I already finished it. :S It has only 3 chapters and to be honest, it is...not very good. I hope Mashima-san can come up with something longer and as good as Rave soon. -_-



> Maybe what she imagined right before she died would've happened. That little bit was so cute and touching and made me more sympathetic to her.



Oh, that's so touching. Their "kids" are very cute too. T_T



> And poor Jegan, too. Even though everything he did against Let just to get Julia was terrible, he was a pretty cool character.



I still can't believe what Mashima did to him just after he turned good and came across a girl that he may have relationship with if hadn't he get killed. Hiro Mashima, you're a brutal killer.



> I have this urge to cosplay Renard/Lunar, except I'm ridiculously self-conscious and could never wear that little, especially in public. Why can't Mashima-san draw any modestly dressed girls in his comics?



Renard? Like this?


And don't forget about the big axe:S This is definitely a challenge. 

So which is your favourite character? Sieghart I guess? Because all girls seem to like Sieghart very much.  I like Plue, Elie and Sieghart the most but most of the others are also very cool and awesome


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 19, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> Monster Soul!? Did you just say Monster Soul? But I already finished it. :S It has only 3 chapters and to be honest, it is...not very good. I hope Mashima-san can come up with something longer and as good as Rave soon. -_-


Is that so?  Then maybe that's why we don't hear anything about it.  What was it about, just for curiosity's sake?  All that's been released about it is that one pic.  And wow, only three chapters?  Did it actually finish, or did it get pulled?

He's done series other than Rave, hasn't he?  I don't think they were nearly as long as Rave, but there's a Yahoo group dedicated to Mashima-san's works in general, including the obscure ones, called Cocona's World.  There's not much, but it's got some nice pics, and what?  LoTR?

Oh boy, I've only made myself more curious.  ^.^;;



> Renard? Like this?
> 
> 
> And don't forget about the big axe:S This is definitely a challenge.
> ...


Yes, like that.  I don't even really know much about her, other than she's part of the Blue Gardians and she's fiercely loyal to the leader Hardner.  Watch, I'm probably even wrong on those parts.  I just really like her design.  She just looks so cool, and I'd be able to pull off a decent cosplay.  The axe would be a problem, though.  ^.^;;

Sieg, yeah, he's my fave.  I really like the cast in general, though.  Mashima-san has a way of making everyone likeable, which is cool.  I can't think of anyone I absolutely detest.  There was Reina before, but only because her stabbing Sieg made me an angry fangirl.  XD  She's actually a great character.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Is that so?  Then maybe that's why we don't hear anything about it.  What was it about, just for curiosity's sake?  All that's been released about it is that one pic.  And wow, only three chapters?  Did it actually finish, or did it get pulled?




Yes, it finished after only 3 chapters. There maybe some reasons behind it but I don't think so. It's more like he drew it just for fun because obviously he didn't put much efforts into it. 




On the manga, there are 4 main characters as shown in the pic, namely a Frankenstein, a mummy(the girl on the right), a girl who can use sand like Gaara (but not as cool =/) and the guy at the front who can transform into something like a werewolf, but with horns. The main theme of it is that human and half-human can live peacefully together (the unfulfilled dream of Doryu was fulfilled in _Monster Soul_?)

I hate to say this, but it was really boring. 




> He's done series other than Rave, hasn't he?  I don't think they were nearly as long as Rave, but there's a Yahoo group dedicated to Mashima-san's works in general, including the obscure ones, called Cocona's World.  There's not much, but it's got some nice pics, and what?  LoTR?



I just joined the Yahoo group XD 

I couldn't believe he made this 






> Yes, like that.  I don't even really know much about her, other than she's part of the Blue Gardians and she's fiercely loyal to the leader Hardner.  Watch, I'm probably even wrong on those parts.  I just really like her design.  She just looks so cool, and I'd be able to pull off a decent cosplay.  The axe would be a problem, though.  ^.^;;



She has the Red Indian look which is pretty awesome. Unfortunately I can't tell you more about her since I am only at volume 23 and nothing much about her has been told yet. But I think it isn't so hard to find the axe. You can probably rent it from some cosplay items shops.



> Sieg, yeah, he's my fave.  I really like the cast in general, though.



Yeah, Sieg is definitely cool, but I heard that the ending is a bit sad for Sieg fans.  




> Mashima-san has a way of making everyone likeable, which is cool.  I can't think of anyone I absolutely detest.



This is indeed a rare gift ( just look at how many people dislike Sasuke or Naruto or Sakura :S ) And he has a very good sense of humor. It's sad to see a great manga like Rave Master going unnoticed by most people. It has got far less attention than it really deserves.  


Oh, have you ever heard of a guide book on Rave Master? I just found this on a Japanese website.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ah, I hope I can find its translation.


----------



## klutzkween (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh wow!  More Rave fans!  It's so hard to find people who truly like this series.  

Where did you guys find your scans for RM?  I've looked everywhere!  I watched the anime, but I could never get my hands on anything that happened after it, manga-wise.  I can't really pay for subscriptions to sites that DO have it, like this one.  (They took over directmanga!  Gah!)  The only scans I could ever find for anything after book 12 or so were in Portuguese.  Which I can't read.  Any help for a fellow fan?  Please?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2006)

You can DL Vol 1-17 in English (Vol 11,12 and 15 are missing though) and Vol 18-35 in Chinese from here: this sticky

Then you can find the missing Vol. 15 from here:


And don't forget to check out the image gallery in the Rave World. There are some really nice avatars and manga covers inside.

Link removed

Oh, I just found my favourite cover ^^


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, Mashima-san probably did Monster Soul just as a reprieve from the long run Rave had.  I do hope he does another developed, longer series sometime.

A lot of people don't seem to like Rave, sadly.  Reviews say it's a less funny, watered down One Piece, and with OP being as popular as it is, comparison's going to be brutal.  They also say the plot is nothing new, generic, cliche, a lot of not nice things.  It makes me sad.

And so does 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sieg dying.  It turns out that he's the guardian skeleton the gang found back in vol.12 when Elie was trying to find her memories.  It was all this crazy time travel business that I don't quite understand.  And Elie being Resha confuses me, too.  How is she exactly the same age now as she was 50 years ago?  Blargh, I don't know.


 
But yeah.  That made me really sad.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Yeah, Mashima-san probably did Monster Soul just as a reprieve from the long run Rave had.  I do hope he does another developed, longer series sometime.



Yeah, I can't wait as well. 



> A lot of people don't seem to like Rave, sadly.  Reviews say it's a less funny, watered down One Piece, and with OP being as popular as it is, comparison's going to be brutal.  They also say the plot is nothing new, generic, cliche, a lot of not nice things.  It makes me sad.



Oh, that's really harsh. Don't care about what some people said. I know I enjoy it and so do many others who had read it. It's a really light reading material and makes me feel relaxed when I don't have to work ;D




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that spoiler from the Ten Commandments (one of the Rave Master websites) My holiday had started yesterday, now I really can't wait to catch up with the rest of the manga . * get excited*


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 26, 2006)

Ah, so you're a Ten Commandments visitor as well, yasha ong?  I'd say it's the best English Rave site out there, and the fics are pretty good.  One of the kiriban stories was written for me, actually.  Really liked how it turned out.

I don't listen to the bad reviews either.  I know I like it, and that's what matters.  Still, it's never any fun to read trash about your fave series.

Like the Rave girls dinner pic.  They're all so cute there.  ^.^;;


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2006)

> I'd say it's the best English Rave site out there, and the fics are pretty good.



Yeah, but there are too few English Rave sites out there. Raveworld seems to be the best site to find some fantastic Rave pics but unfortunately it's in Italian -_-"




> One of the kiriban stories was written for me, actually. Really liked how it turned out.



Mind to share? I seldom read fanfic but if you recommend it I will take some time to read it. ^^


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Apr 26, 2006)

"Last Words" was the kiriban story the webmaster wrote for me.  Basically it's Sieg's last thoughts before his fate.  It's a sweet and sad story.  

A lot of the fics on Ten Commandments are romance, and among those I remember really liking "Snow," the one about Let and Julia, and "About Time."  I enjoyed the one about Haru-tachi after Lucia was defeated and peace was restored, but it's unfinished so far.


----------



## klutzkween (Apr 30, 2006)

Can someone give me the link to the Ten Commandments site?  I'd like to go visit.  XD


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2006)

Ten Commandments ftw


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 1, 2006)

FTW indeed, except it's been a while since its last update.  But it's still a very informative site, especially considering how many Rave sites there are in English, which is not many.

I'm still checking back frequently.  Might win the next kiriban again, yahoo!  XD


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2006)

I read the _Last Words_. It's so touching. T_T

Especially this paragraph:


> And now, as I sit here writing, it seems too late to act on it. But at least, I can say it to you.
> You were probably the first real friend I had made in a long time. You came to me with nothing more than kindness, and though I never replied back truthfully, I was eventually glad someone could see as you did. You taught me a lot, about what I had been missing in my life. And thought I did not have much time to reap the rewards as you have, I am glad to have learnt what I could.
> I do not regret what I did to send you back. Despite what you may say, you and Haru were far more important to the world. But I shall regret that I cannot come back to you somehow, and repay your kindness.
> So please, grant me these requests.
> ...



What topic do you want for the next kiriban if you get it? Sieg's afterlife? XD


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (May 2, 2006)

Tee hee, you're funny.  ^.^;;

Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of IuliBel.  I've only been acquainted with the pairing through the fic in the site since I haven't gotten far enough into the manga to see for myself, so I'm not sure how canon it is.  If anything, the idea of Iulius being in any relationship is an interesting idea, though, since he's too vain and caught up on his own beauty to fall in love with anyone or to notice someone's possibly fallen for him.  I'd like to see how that works out.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2006)

@Ike_AshLEE: I had finished 34 volumes. The IuliBel  is most likely fandom. They haven't even met each other before. :S Unless they suddenly become lovers in the last volume which I doubt it, this pairing is absolutely fandom.

After reading the last few volumes, Belnika has also become my favourite.  She is a shy, cute, polite and naive little girl, as opposed to Julia. XD Chapter 277's cover is a priceless gift for all Bel fans. <3


----------



## DD-K (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope the next manga comes out soon


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2006)

Naughty Bel XD

This website has all 35 volumes of Rave Master in Chinese.

Vol. 31's cover

A bit sentimental. Definitely a must read for all Sieg fans.


----------



## Six* (Jul 26, 2006)

hey, great site!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool thanks


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> @Ike_AshLEE: I had finished 34 volumes. The IuliBel  is most likely fandom. They haven't even met each other before. :S Unless they suddenly become lovers in the last volume which I doubt it, this pairing is absolutely fandom.
> 
> After reading the last few volumes, Belnika has also become my favourite.  She is a shy, cute, polite and naive little girl, as opposed to Julia. XD Chapter 277's cover is a priceless gift for all Bel fans. <3


Pity, I really started to like the pairing till I realized it's just fandom.  Then again, the webmaster did randomly pair Solacido and Seria in one of his fanfics, so I should've seen it coming.  I guess whether a pairing's canon or not shouldn't affect my opinion, though.  Still, I do like a little sense in my pairings.  XP

Julia, man.  I can't believe she threatened Haru to confess to Elie or she'd strip her in front of everyone.  Crazy, she is.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Pity, I really started to like the pairing till I realized it's just fandom.  Then again, the webmaster did randomly pair Solacido and Seria in one of his fanfics, so I should've seen it coming.  I guess whether a pairing's canon or not shouldn't affect my opinion, though.  Still, I do like a little sense in my pairings.  XP




Finally I had finished the whole series!  The disappointing thing is the story came to an end in a bit rush. It's not a very satisfying ending, to say the least. >_< But still it's a great, great series, especially from Vol 7/8 on until Vol.34. As for the pairing, Iulius X Belnika is absolutely fandom. Haru X Belnika may have some truth in it though. Belnika seemed quite fond of Haru, but then she was so well-mannered that she kept calling him Mr. Haru. XD




> Julia, man.  I can't believe she threatened Haru to confess to Elie or she'd strip her in front of everyone.  Crazy, she is.




Crazy is what I like most about her. XP And don't forget Musica had a hand in that too. They were both trying to make (force?) Haru confess to his actual feeling towards Elie on the verge of the final battle with Lucia. But the funny thing is it was Haru who ended up being naked and Belnika's eyes went like this O_O, kept staring at Haru's private part all the way. XD I wonder if all the seemingly well-mannered ladies have a wild and perverted inner self. XDDD But then they were all drunk at that time so I will just assume that they were not acting as themselves  (though I believe Julia would do the same even without the effects of the alcohol, considering how little did she mind about exposing her own body in the public XD )


By the way, I just realized that the number of hits at Ten Commandments is already over 30000. So...did you get the Kiriban? >_<


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Oh wow, great news for Rave fans. Mashima-san came out with a new series called Fairy Tail.



Haru, Sieg Hart, Elie, Musica, Let, Julia, Griffon...I see so many familiar faces in there. ;D I hope the local manga magazine I'm subscribing to will get its hand on this soon. I still think Haru, or whatever his new name is now, looks cooler with a sword. And I miss Plue, I hope he will play a part in this. T__T


EDIT: Wait, I see Plue on the cover! :amazed


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 4, 2006)

I like Rave Master. I haven't read the Manga yet or watched the anime in japanese. I saw a snippet of it when I was channel surfing once and I decided to look it up. BTW does anybody know who these pics are of? I know they're Rave Master, but that's it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Aug 6, 2006)

No no, that's Yoh from Shaman King.  Totally different series.  Sorry.  ^.^;;

The second chapter's out, still raw.  I need to nab that baby.


----------



## EPSimpson (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey I think they're good quality.  Good job man!


----------



## Xell (Aug 27, 2006)

Rave Master is ownage.. I love it, and don't see why not many people like it..


----------



## Sieg_Hart (Sep 3, 2006)

*Rave rocks*

I love Rave master!!!  I just finished vol. 20.  Who agrees that Lazenby is ANNOYING???


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2006)

im looking for Rave Master raws  anyone have vol 22+ ?

Yuyuworld.com's links doesn't work >_<


anyone mind uploading them ? :S


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Sep 4, 2006)

I also love Rave^^" I've already read the first 11 volumes and watched some anime episodes...my favorite characters are  Haru, Musica and Let...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2006)

Plue is not in your list? That's weird. =/


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Sep 4, 2006)

O_OI forget Plue^^" Sorrü^^


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2006)

no one that can upload the raws ? T_T


----------



## Sieg_Hart (Sep 6, 2006)

I HATE RUBY
 RUBY IS SHORT AND ANNOYING HE COULD JUST *DIE*!!!
>=O


----------



## blues (Sep 6, 2006)

Sieg_Hart said:
			
		

> I love Rave master!!!  I just finished vol. 20.  Who agrees that Lazenby is ANNOYING???


 
So true. It's a good thing the mangaka decided against having Lazenby join the team.


----------



## Greatwolf7 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lol what is this anime about music? no ones says what its about.


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Sep 8, 2006)

O_O...Here is a link of the story^^"


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2006)

click for bigger version  alittle quick coloring


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey, great color job, Frejia.  Is that from vol. 32?  Oh Sieg...  -.-;;


----------



## Freija (Sep 8, 2006)

31  poor Sieg 

crap, i just noticed i forgot to shade somewhere... or well many places (i skipped many cause i just did a quick one) but this one failed hard  his hair on the back, it should be darkened.


----------



## EPSimpson (Sep 9, 2006)

Sieg Hart dies?  I dont mind spoilers.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2006)

Bleach Extreme

there ya go!




			
				EPSimpson said:
			
		

> Sieg Hart dies?  I dont mind spoilers.


well it's kinda complicated, he Haru and Elie goes back in time, find out Elie's true identity, and Sieg has to stay.. 
*Spoiler*: _vol 31_ 



you know that skeleton they found by reshas grave ? that's Sieg


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2006)

> Tee-Hee, more people like the FMBs than Sakura herself XD
> 
> there ya go!



Read-online version? You saved it page by page?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2006)

it was quite the work >_< i got cramp in my hand >_<


----------



## Freija (Sep 10, 2006)

mirc on #lurk @ irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2006)

But it's hidden in IRC. Many (You can read it as "I" >.>) don't even know how to use it.

Hmm...if someone can upload chapter 167-170 and post it here...


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think I tried using IRC a while ago but was so utterly confused by it that I abandoned all hope for it.

...am I the only one who finds it kind of sad that Fairy Tail seems to be much more popular than Rave?  X.x;;


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> ...am I the only one who finds it kind of sad that Fairy Tail seems to be much more popular than Rave?  X.x;;




You're not the only one.

The first few chapters of Fairy Tail are not even half as interesting as the first few chapters of Rave but people seem to like them alot. >_>

But the positive way to look at it is maybe some will start reading Rave if they think Fairy Tail is good. 


@Freija: You're the man!

Can you please upload chapter 165 and 166 as well? >_> Because my translation is a bit crappy. >_>;; I just realized that translations should be done in all capital letters. I'm such a noob. ;_;

Plus, I read Rave in Chinese so there are many terms that I don't know what their counterparts in English are. For example, should I translate Plue's voice(?) to "Plueeee" or "Plue..." or "Plue~~"? Another thing that I found difficult to translate is the sound made when someone is panting or sobbing or in pain or angry or...(Hmph, Psst, Grr..., and things like that). I've to do some study first before I can continue. But I think I can finish translating Vol.21 by this weekend.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 15, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> You're not the only one.
> 
> The first few chapters of Fairy Tail are not even half as interesting as the first few chapters of Rave but people seem to like them alot. >_>
> 
> But the positive way to look at it is maybe some will start reading Rave if they think Fairy Tail is good.


*goes back to skim through first Rave graphic novel*

I like Fairy Tail; it's shaping up to be a fun series, but what it's lacking right now that Rave already had from the beginning is a purpose.  Four--maybe even three--chapters into the series we already know what Haru and Plue's mission is: to find the Rave stones and stop the war.  It's six chapters into Fairy Tail and, while it's getting into its first real arc and there's been a good amount of action so far, we still don't know what the bigger picture of it is.  We know Natsu-tachi are members of the magic guild Fairy Tail that complete missions for clients, but generally that's all we know.  That's where Rave ascends and Fairy Tail falters.

I hope you're right that some Fairy Tailers will want to look back and check out Rave.  Unfortunately, a good number of them are dead set against Rave, so I don't know.

Mashima-san's art has gone a long way since the first Rave volume.  His action scenes back then were a little shakey, and the faces were kind of chubby.  ^.^;;


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2006)

My PS is having some technical problems. I need to re-install it but I don't have the CD right now. I hope I can have it next week. I will upload Chapter 172 & 173 together but they may come out a bit late. Sorry. 




			
				Ike_AshLEE said:
			
		

> Mashima-san's art has gone a long way since the first Rave volume. His action scenes back then were a little shakey, and the faces were kind of chubby. ^.^;;



Chapter 173 has 9 extra pages and one of them compares the characters between chapter 1 and chapter 20.



Those are some HUGE differences. The early faces are kind of like square in shapes. XD

@Anyone who had DLed the chapter 171 translated by the MSN Group: The two girls who are Sieg's friends are called Hilde and Felicia, not Shilda and May. :S


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2006)

Yasha said:
			
		

> @Anyone who had DLed the chapter 171 translated by the MSN Group: The two girls who are Sieg's friends are called Hilde and Felicia, not Shilda and May. :S


i know that


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Poop, the comparison pic in your post won't show.  I'll have to check it out in the actual scan later.  But yeah, just from memory his drawing style is very different now.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2006)

Ack, it worked when I posted >_<

Here


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2006)

1 thing i always loved about Mashima's style, is his sense of the hair, it rocks.


----------



## geG (Sep 17, 2006)

Is this manga still going on? I know the anime died a long time ago, but is the manga still continuing?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

Yasha, if you are a female, i could so kiss you right now


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2006)

Many people say my ass is like one of those cute girl's asses, round and bouncy. 

I won't mind if...you insist it. XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2006)

hahahahahaha ill give you some rep instead ^^


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 21, 2006)

I've read/have all of those already, but I repped you anyway for doing the un-Rave-ucated a service.  

Wow, yeah, very different.  His old style made the characters look much younger than his present style does.  There's also less detail, which is especially obvious in the way he draws hair.
Plue doesn't look that much different, though.  XD


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2006)

> Wow, yeah, very different. His old style made the characters look much younger than his present style does. There's also less detail, which is especially obvious in the way he draws hair.
> Plue doesn't look that much different, though. XD




[translating the lines regarding Plue's changes] Plue got bigger eyes, shorter body and more ways to express himself in later chapters [/Plue<3]

XD


----------



## Freija (Sep 24, 2006)

*revives thread* sooooooooooo, hows the scanslavelations going ?


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 24, 2006)

cover of the vol 22 (french version)


Thought this cover was badass, so I scanned it


----------



## samih (Sep 26, 2006)

oh yea i forgot, I need Volumes 22-35


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2006)

Freija said:
			
		

> *revives thread* sooooooooooo, hows the scanslavelations going ?



Going slow, master, because of courseworks, projects and all that. T_T But I will pick up the pace once I finish the projects.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2006)

^
real life be pulling everyones leg


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2006)

Confucius345 said:
			
		

> I Know There Are Some Rave Master Fans Out There!!
> 
> When is the next Volume coming out????




am a rave master fan


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 27, 2006)

Seen the show but never read the manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 28, 2006)

^
blasphemy, fuck the anime (even though it was KINDA good)


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 30, 2006)

I liked the anime, but it cut off at such a cliffhanger.  I really would've liked to see some of the later arcs animated, but meh.  Can't always have what you want.


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2006)

it should've followed the manga all through, seeing the anime was actually popular i don't see why not


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks Yasha <3


----------



## EPSimpson (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks.  Is the rest of that volume going to be uploaded onto the msn groups site because it stops at the chapter when Sieg is being attacked by his own towns people.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 28, 2006)

You still don't have the vol 22 ? I could scan this vol, but it's in french :/


----------



## zagman505 (Nov 4, 2006)

darn. nothing for volume 22 up yet?


----------



## Death_Master (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 31 volumes of Rave - The Groove Adventure (italian title). I think this is a manga with high potenzial but Mashima ruined all with a lot of stupid dialogues and battles with great enemy that start in a page and finish the next page


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2006)

That means, that potential has been wasted, right? ^^


----------



## Death_Master (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah
sorry if it isn't clear
From the beginning it seem a good manga, after i became boring


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone have any DDL links for the manga volumes? I know Yasha does, btu he's missing some volumes.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2006)

Rave master is in my top 20


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2006)

Shade said:
			
		

> Anyone have any DDL links for the manga volumes?




Here

Enjoy.^^


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Nov 20, 2006)

The page does not work o_O


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 3, 2007)

this manga was great...
my favorite character was sieg hart.
anyways, yea that msn site is great for rave, maybe soon they'll have them all


----------



## J c (Mar 3, 2007)

I've seen a few episodes of the anime, pretty cool. Might read the manga.


----------



## GPM (Mar 4, 2007)

I managed to spoil myself using wikipedia, so some of the anxiety is lost, but the situation is pretty depressing, with Elie's fate not looking so great. I wonder how this Dance Off is going to end...


----------



## El Torero (Mar 23, 2007)

Volumes 23-35 aren´t in any place of the internet


----------



## El Torero (Mar 24, 2007)

I think in Narutoforums there would be some typesseters with experience.

Let´s hope you get things kicking these next several months! 

PD: I love that one main character has a spanish word like name xD (Musica)


----------



## Freed (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, that settles that. Everyone can get the volumes there though it's a laggy website.


----------



## El Torero (Mar 26, 2007)

Ey, Dudeman7, in Mangahelpers sure there is somebody who can help you with the translations. And here, Brucelee is a very good translator and the KWGoD FC has good typesetters.

I hope that helps you ^^


----------



## dudeman7 (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried Manga Helpers for Chinese translators, found no one. Since then, I have 3 translators.  

Now I'm just looking for a good typesetter. I should post around for one....


----------



## Cyclone248i (Apr 5, 2007)

Good Job team BREAK......oh wait no team. It's just hilarious to watch people with translating skill be so organized at this, and I can't do shit. lol good job


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 16, 2007)

Finally people that like Rave Master, I didn't think I'd ever find it. I probably sound like a noob saying this, but does anyone know where i could DL the manga?


----------



## dudeman7 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mangekyō said:


> Finally people that like Rave Master, I didn't think I'd ever find it. I probably sound like a noob saying this, but does anyone know where i could DL the manga?


----------



## Mangekyō (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey thanks a lot for the link. I actually went there once before but didn't see the downloads link, so anyway.

On a different note, if anyone feels like joining a Rave Master FC come on over
THIS THREAD
We're sorta running low on members


----------



## dudeman7 (May 8, 2007)

Chapter 183 of v23 has been released. Check out  for more details.


----------



## Pentagramma (Jun 18, 2007)

I don?t collect rave but my sis does. I think it?s cool. Best ones are griff and Musica. (And Sieg hart^^)


----------



## Rullis (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought 12 books already, r0xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 28, 2007)

I need more Rave >< where are you chapter 186!

Anyways, Rave is a nice series... don't be fool at first during the beginning volumes.  It gets much better onwards.  

Readers of Fairy Tail should check it out.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2007)

So you've become as much of an addict as I have.


----------



## Tuxx (Jun 28, 2007)

Lolz, haha very much so ^_^

I really like Hiro Mashima, he's of the few I really personally like. His style and attitude from the extra pages and what he thinks is refreshing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2007)

I absolutely loved the extra pages, in Rave Master. It was great to really get inside the authors head and see what he was thinking. I love his work, I've started reading Fairy Tail.

He and Togashi are my favorite mangaka


----------



## milverave (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm looking for Chinese RAVE raws that I can DL.
jump.ggyy8.com only lets you watch the RAWs online, not save them


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 10, 2007)

Incase anyone forgot about this...186 been out for a few days now.

*Rave_v23_c186[DG]*
Link removed


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2007)

I had watched episodes of the anime and it completely sucked. I started the manga two years ago and never got around to finishing it. People say that it gets more interesting down the line so I am going to pick up where I left off.


----------



## Freed (Sep 18, 2007)

So, do you guys still need the rest? I could re-upload the RAW volumes for anyone who needs them?


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope you all been keeping up. ><  Chapter 191 is out already. ><


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 20, 2007)

have you guys lost the RAWS?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2007)

pretty good series, I just finished the doryu story arc I'm now sorta dissapointed the anime ended so earl that would have animated into a good fight


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

DG picked up the slack and released 200-203

Check this out


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 26, 2007)

I read those chapters a couple of hours ago. The koala-looking guy is fucking annoying, hopefully he'll get killed soon. 

And Branch deserved everything he got. I felt no pity for him whatsoever.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

Nagasumi said:


> I read those chapters a couple of hours ago. The koala-looking guy is fucking annoying, hopefully he'll get killed soon.
> 
> And Branch deserved everything he got. I felt no pity for him whatsoever.



big fat QFT on both counts.  Though Koala's DB is awesome.


----------



## Nagasumi (Dec 26, 2007)

Haru's too soft on his enemies, I hate that part of him. If I were him I'd have killed Branch without hesitation.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2007)

I know, I mean damn he beat his sister to make himself feel better.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

wish i could help, I suck at all that stuff, wish ya guys luck though.

anyways our good friends the Dragon Guard have released chapter 204

Guys you can read the new chapter here


----------



## Godot (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember this! I used to watch this on Cartoon Network


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I remember this! I used to watch this on Cartoon Network



yeah that's how I got into it.  The anime was only animated up to the very beginning of the Doryu arc (my personal favorite arc)


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'm going to read chapter 204 now.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

what happening with manga so far?? i loved the anime in dub (has nothing againest the sub, damn sub v.s. dub war)

if theres a link to where it left off from the anime then please help me :3


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the chapters of the whole series?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> what happening with manga so far?? i loved the anime in dub (has nothing againest the sub, damn sub v.s. dub war)
> 
> if theres a link to where it left off from the anime then please help me :3



Anime and Manga ended years ago.  Author is currently working on Fairy Tail (current MotM).  Scans for the manga are behind they're 92 chapters away from the ending of the series.  

Also in case you're wondering the anime is incomplete what Toonami showed was the entire anime, it gets cut off before the Pumpkin Doryu arc.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Anyone got a link to the chapters of the whole series?



not sure what you're asking but here's where you can read the scans.  Though Tokyopop is actually further ahead they're up to volume 26, scans go up to middle of 25.

*New Clannad, Da Capo, Jinno Manga to Launch in Japan*
*New Clannad, Da Capo, Jinno Manga to Launch in Japan*

list of chapters


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 18, 2008)

edit:



uh who said needs rave old vols?

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Freija (Feb 18, 2008)

<3333 rave master, i wish it was still on-going and



*Spoiler*: __ 



and that Sieg was alive


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2008)

yay new scans, though they come out so infrequently I'm almost tempted to go buy volumes 25 and 26 from Borders


----------



## Gary (Feb 23, 2008)

i have already bought volume 25 and 26


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 8, 2008)

Did tokyopop do a good job with the manga. Did they change anything or censor shit. If they did a good job I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2008)

TokyoPop does an alright job, not too much censorship.  Plus they just released volume 27.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (May 22, 2008)

bumping this thread in hope that someone knows where to find chapters 212 and up. Or that someone sees this and offers to help dragon guard translate.

LOVE this series and hate to see it go to waist


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

I love this manga and it the reason that I love Fairy Tail too.


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

I love this manga X3 Unfortunately I'm only on book 27.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 22, 2008)

I am only on book 28 myself.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't help since One Manga has suspened it sadly but they do have Fair Tail though which is from the same mangaka.


----------



## Gary (Jun 24, 2008)

no we don't know where >_> i found a place for the japan version but i can't figure that out


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

No kidding since I can only read english myself.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 25, 2008)

dragon guard has all of the chapters for online read and dl


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 27, 2008)

you sure? last i checked the only have up to halfway through volume 26


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## thefernus (Jul 19, 2008)

I just read Volume 28 and I have to say I love the scene at the party where Julia comes out saying she's been reborn with blood spurting out of her head and somebody tells her "go back to bed, you're still spurting blood!" That's just pure awesome right there.


----------



## serena91cs (Sep 17, 2008)

hey you know what someone should do that has Rave Master volume 35 is get the scans and get in contact with someone from Manga Fox(this one more likely) or One Manga and have them get one of there people that does translations translate volume 35  so that they can post it so that you and everyone can read it


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2008)

Check 
His list of works on ANN


----------



## serena91cs (Oct 5, 2008)

*Rave Master volume 11*



TDW said:


> So nobody anywhere has volume 11 done?


go to manga fox if you want to read volume 1 to 34 with some volumes missing but almost all of them are there


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 24, 2008)

serena91cs said:


> go to Link 2 if you want to read volume 1 to 34 with some volumes missing but almost all of them are there



I want those middle volumes. im like stuck in the center of the story which is awsome. any help?


----------



## El Torero (Dec 6, 2008)

mangafox

A subber called shinhou is subbing Rave chapters. He started with volume 35, and now he´s gonna do volumes 27-34


----------



## Majeh (Feb 5, 2009)

MangaFox has up to 223. 223 was just put up today.
Link removed

they have more but nothing that follows right after 223.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like One manga picked it back up


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Jun 25, 2009)

RAVE is pure epicness. I was finally able to read the finale. I loved it. 

I also buy the series for my collection (I'm on Volume 28, haven't bought the rest cause I haven't had a chance yet).


----------



## Aeon (Jun 25, 2009)

We have shinhou from Mangafox to thank for Rave Master finally being complete. He filled in the gaps of chapters that were missing.


----------



## Ender (Jun 26, 2009)

T_T FINALLY!! Rave is #2 on my top manga list (completed). Dragonball is #1 lol

SUCH A FRIGGEN EPIC SERIES!! T_T I miss it already....

btw, do anyone know if theres a colored vs of this
cherishes

 I see a set in the making


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2009)

Finally complete on OM? Yay for you guys. ^^

I bought all 35 volumes (in chinese) a couple of years back and I loved it so much. It's indeed a great manga. I also watched all the anime eps. Too bad they didn't make the whole series into anime. But it was really well done and all the theme songs are awesome.


----------



## Insane (Jun 27, 2009)

Because Fairy Tail doesn't have a Sieghart. They got Sieglein/Gerard/all masked guys.. And we all know Sieghart beats him in less a second (cause he can manipulate time)/


----------



## blueblip (Jun 27, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> Why isn't Fairy Tail this epic?


Because Rave has Seighart, a guy who protected a grave even after he was dead and was nothing more than a skeleton. Because even a character like Elie, who wasn't a powerful combatant, was staring down something like Endless instead of whining and crying. 'Cause Natsu is a fail mash-up of Let and Haru. 'Cause Rave characters were into the nakama thing, but never won through nakama punch cop-outs?

Fairy Tail has a good world and some interesting characters, but nothing is developed on. Basically.


----------



## Moon (Jul 1, 2009)

Fairy Tail is really an insult to this 

Just finished it with the full scans being up and all and it was masterfully done. Definitely one of the classic shounen mangas.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 1, 2009)

Moon said:


> Fairy Tail is really an insult to this
> 
> Just finished it with the full scans being up and all and it was masterfully done. Definitely one of the classic shounen mangas.



I think it is becouse he used all of his gread idea to rave so it is really hard to make fairy tail same lvl. Well i enjoy both of them a lot.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

How can someone enjoy the Racer fight?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 1, 2009)

RivFader said:


> How can someone enjoy the Racer fight?



maybe i am as stupid as mashima  somewhere in rave vols he said that he is really stupid and sucked in school that.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jul 1, 2009)

I read only a bit of Rave Master (I need to read more). I procrastinate a lot 

My goal is to actually read all of Mashima's manga's, despite how short the other two are. 

But Rave Master is very good. I enjoy it


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> I read only a bit of Rave Master (I need to read more). I procrastinate a lot
> 
> My goal is to actually read all of Mashima's manga's, despite how short the other two are.
> 
> But Rave Master is very good. I enjoy it



Actually Rave Master is the only work i haven't read from him. I still want to know where I can get all the scans, though.


----------



## Nyctitropist (Aug 9, 2009)

Rave Great...


----------



## Viciousness (Aug 10, 2009)

Rave is awesome. I had read the first 4 chapters years ago on some site (maybe snoopy cool ) that never got any further. then last month i read it all, fairy tail has a ways to go to catch up with its greatness, though I like fairy tail, it doesnt have the overarching story rave did, well not yet anyway. 

If youre on the fence definitely read it, dont let your feelings about FT deter you. Its a series that was well thought out and keeps gettting better, with 3 major parts. Somehow I dont feel like FT had that type of planning (the mangaka said for Rave he had planned 3 major acts, FT seems sorta unplanned sometimes though it has some great moments and Im still holding out for it to shock us).

To add, there was a really cool rave video game I had an emulator for years ago back when I had only read the first 4 chapters. King is the boss, and I think you have the first 5 forms of rave if you play as Haru Glory. Its a fighting game, they even have griff and plue. Oh and if you do read, make sure you read the rave 77 chapters at the end of the volumes, it may seem like a waste at first but its not.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

None that I'm aware of


----------



## RivFader (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn, I so want that series 
Is there somebody with a Pimping Project? (Search's a bitch like usual).


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 10, 2009)

Its out complete on OM and MF so unless you really want to DL it all you can view online.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Its out complete on OM and MF so unless you* really want to DL it all *you can view online.




Otherwise I wouldn't ask for DDL links....


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2009)

I just finished it last night/this morning, i loved the series.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah this was the first manga I ever actually read, so its definately one of my favorites


----------



## -Deidara- (Sep 22, 2009)

why didn't they finish the anime version?

anyways i love this manga, i need to finish it though.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

Still no DDL links?


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

Riv,take this mashima fan

syphen


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> Riv,take this mashima fan



They got removed


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

before 1 month they were ok ,damn!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 22, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> before 1 month they were ok ,damn!



Anyway, found most of the scans on #lurk and this site.

So..Pimping Project time?


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 22, 2009)

currently at chapter 248...damn this serie stays awesome and actually HAS a interesting storyline, I realy like it

I've read it a while ago but then it wasn't completed yet, now that it is completed I have catching up to do


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2009)

One of the best I have read but the end was so ordinary the most of us imagined that it would end like that but at the same time that end was perfect for it, thats confusing


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2009)

good manga haru, ellie, let seigheart all good characters.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

and sieghart's get to have a project again in FairyTail


----------



## Moon (Sep 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> and sieghart's get to have a project again in FairyTail



Not a good thing though 

Sieg's epicness should have died with that last panel of his skeleton.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wow. I've got 17 Eng volumes of this in my basement.

Used to read this when I was like...13.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 23, 2009)

Moon said:


> Not a good thing though
> 
> Sieg's epicness should have died with that last panel of his skeleton.



hahah, he needs a job


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 23, 2009)

wow what the hell, I'm just past Sieg's death...That was really touching! I mean really!

How the hell can Mashima wrote this and now deliver the garbage called Fairy Tail?I can't comphrehend this...


----------



## RivFader (Sep 23, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> wow what the hell, I'm just past Sieg's death...That was really touching! I mean really!
> 
> How the hell can Mashima wrote this and now deliver the garbage called Fairy Tail?I can't comphrehend this...



He learnt everything from master Kubo


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> wow what the hell, I'm just past Sieg's death...That was really touching! I mean really!
> 
> How the hell can Mashima wrote this and now deliver the garbage called Fairy Tail?I can't comphrehend this...



The world will never know. 



RivFader said:


> He learnt everything from master Kubo



They don't even work for the same magazine though. 

Also technically Mashima was serialized years before that bum Kubo.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

come on now, fairytail isnt that bad, just don't include the oraceon six arc.


----------



## Shadow_Chaos (Sep 24, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> wow what the hell, I'm just past Sieg's death...That was really touching! I mean really!
> 
> *How the hell can Mashima wrote this and now deliver the garbage called Fairy Tail?I can't comphrehend this...*



Yeah, Sieg was an epicly awesome character.

Maybe he fried his brain writing RAVE.

(I still like Fairy Tail though).


----------



## migukuni (Sep 24, 2009)

I just remembered that when Rave was still ongoing there was also a lot of people bitching about how crappy it is. It's the same with fairytail, lets just wait for the bigger picture


----------



## Jugger (Sep 24, 2009)

migukuni said:


> I just remembered that when Rave was still ongoing there was also a lot of people bitching about how crappy it is. It's the same with fairytail, lets just wait for the bigger picture



you said it well


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 24, 2009)

wow just finished it, really good series with likeable characters

Only thing that I missed was Musica and his relationship with that girl from his town and some Shuda and Haru's sister involvement


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2009)

rave master was a good manga and so is fairy tail, people will always have problems with a manga. we just need better natsu development and purpose and it will get better.


----------



## Gary (Sep 26, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> wow just finished it, really good series with likeable characters
> 
> Only thing that I missed was Musica and his relationship with that girl from his town and some Shuda and Haru's sister involvement



Yeah, I wanted more of that.
But maybe he could do one of those 10 years later or 20 years later w/e things. Kinda like slam dunk


----------



## migukuni (Sep 26, 2009)

I miss Musica


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 9, 2010)

Said "what the heck" and started reading it . First 13 chapters done so far .

Knowing Mashima though.....his villian designs in Rave do get better , right ?


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Said "what the heck" and started reading it . First 13 chapters done so far .
> 
> Knowing Mashima though.....his villian designs in Rave do get better , right ?



Don't troll me son


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 9, 2010)

Trolling ? Your mistaking me for Tobirama-sensei 

I simply ask because.....well so the characters have been very.....bland . Even Lance . He's bland . His clothes are bland , his face is bland , hell he doesn't even have a weird haircut to make him interesting .

Same with that guy who fought Haru on the beach in the first chapters , don't remember his name .

I just wanna know if the designs get better .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 9, 2010)

Rave feels quite generic and many things look bland and uninteresting until the 10th or so volume (when King appears basically), it's only after that that Rave developed his own "soul", after that it gets a *LOT* better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Said "what the heck" and started reading it . First 13 chapters done so far .
> 
> Knowing Mashima though.....his villian designs in Rave do get better , right ?



Of course, they start getting better around the Shuda battle, and by the time Doryu reveals his demon form, you'll be fully inveloped of the


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 10, 2010)

Actualy people around here are mostly saying the exact oposite


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy people around here are mostly saying the exact oposite



Exacta !  

Rave is much better .


----------



## Felix (May 10, 2010)

A toast to this awesome manga


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Actualy people around here are mostly saying the exact oposite



A point which is precissly true.


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

I actually hate how Fairy Tail recycles things such as weapons and characters from Rave and ends up making something awesome not so awesome (looking at you gerard  ).


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I actually hate how Fairy Tail recycles things such as weapons and characters from Rave and ends up making something awesome not so awesome (looking at you gerard  ).



For me it doesn't take anything away from Rave though...


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> For me it doesn't take anything away from Rave though...



Me neither, but it does take away from whatever originality Fairy Tail has and that sort of bothers me.


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Me neither, but it does take away from whatever originality Fairy Tail has and that sort of bothers me.



Yeah that's true alright . Especially Gerard .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

@ Myself : and now I'm one of those people too .

At Chapter 98 so far .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> A toast to this awesome manga



Now that I finished it , I have to say I fully agree .

And thank god the two of them shacked up in the end , just makes sure no bittersweet after taste is present .

(Sorry for the double post by the way)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 8, 2010)

Truly an epic manga with a great ending


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 8, 2010)

"golf clap" this story makes the top list for me. If nothing else, its how self less the main character was that made the ending so good.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Though I think Hiro wrote in a Q#A column that they don't have a common future ogether . Well it was a mercifull lie .

Glad he did it this way because far too many authors in general avoid this kind of ending in order for it to be more "bittersweet" and force themselves to not do the ending everyone expects , even when it pisses lots of fans off .


----------



## blueblip (Jun 8, 2010)

^Yeah, I know. Some stories are good with the bittersweet end, but stuff like Rave require happy endings.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Though I think Hiro wrote in a Q#A column that they don't have a common future ogether . Well it was a mercifull lie .
> 
> Glad he did it this way because far too many authors in general avoid this kind of ending in order for it to be more "bittersweet" and force themselves to not do the ending everyone expects , even when it pisses lots of fans off .



Agreed, Rave Master was one of those stories that required and needed the happily ever after ending in my opinion...a bittersweet one wouldn't have honestly worked.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 8, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Though I think Hiro wrote in a Q#A column that they don't have a common future ogether . Well it was a mercifull lie .
> 
> Glad he did it this way because far too many authors in general avoid this kind of ending in order for it to be more "bittersweet" and force themselves to not do the ending everyone expects , even when it pisses lots of fans off .


Personally, I thought the ending was cheesy as fuck and generally speaking regardless if it was an intent on the author's behave to make it either, happy, sad or bittersweet all that matters is the execution, which was kinda lacking in the ending and I can't help but just cringe at the final page all together but then again I'm quite jaded myself


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Just be Happy for Haru .

He finaly landed them planetoids


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just be Happy for Haru .
> 
> He finaly landed them planetoids



It's always funny that Haru's failure to act on his feelings towards Elie that it got to the point that practically everybody even Lucia was making fun of him for not getting into her pants yet.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 8, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just be Happy for Haru .
> 
> He finaly landed them planetoids


Ba-dum-tissh

Yeah, yeah...

One aspect I liked about Rave was it's cast of characters, they were very much appealing infact they were more interesting that Haru and Ellie and made me sit through to what was a very tired premise.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

One thing sorta had me disapointed was how Hiro said he may actualy allow Lazenby to do something.....and then he did nothing .

It's like Bonney the talking starfish (whose role I realy can't seem to place) , except he actualy had prety strong magic .

And he looks like Captain Falcon .

@ Emperor Joker : Yeah that was hilarious , but there was that hand holding thing before at least . I loled at Music and Julia's little "operation" the night before battle . What I also like about that is it shows Haru deliberately _trying _to get sloshed , you don't see the goody hero in a shounen series do that openly all too often .


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2010)

Haru shouldn't have spared Branch's pathetic life


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2010)

Quick question, Haru vs Natsu, who is better as a main character?



San Juan, welcome also in the Rave Club as well




this series was so cool.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Natsu.......................is not . He's a clichéd idiot character with asspull power ups handed to him by random people before evry fight who never progresses on his own and whose realy done jack to acomplish his goal .

I just find Haru to be far more likeable .

About Branch - his design was so poorly drawn that the scenes in BG did nothing to me at all .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Blade said:


> Quick question, Haru vs Natsu, who is better as a main character?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haru at least has some importence to the overall plot of the story...Natsu just has Igneel, and nothing else. also as San Juan said Haru by far had some personality as well, Natsu is nothing more than generic shounen cliche.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2010)

Haru stomps this.

Idk for some reason the Branch thing kinda got to me. Even though I really did hate his character for a moment there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone have rave manga batch DL? Before the class action lawsuit lands us in trouble


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

I just had this idea : if time was slowly but with acelerating velocity "pushing" the three back towards the present as Sieg said , why exactly could they not wait to return to the present normaly instead of having Sieg have to sacrifice himself ?

A little lapse of logic isn't it ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I just had this idea : if time was slowly but with acelerating velocity "pushing" the three back towards the present as Sieg said , why exactly could they not wait to return to the present normaly instead of having Sieg have to sacrifice himself ?
> 
> A little lapse of logic isn't it ?



Probably had to do with what difference thier collective interference would do to the time stream if they remained.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

Stil seems like a realy weird thing no one brought this up . Also Sieg remained as well , so how come he wasn't pushed back into the future ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Stil seems like a realy weird thing no one brought this up . Also Sieg remained as well , so how come he wasn't pushed back into the future ?



That in itself is a good question...maybe the time slip just pushed them all far enough to where a portal could open up or something.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 10, 2010)

Also about BG , anyone else realy dissapointed at Reevil getting oneshoted by Haru ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2010)

the Sixth Guard as a whole just weren't as impressive as they were hyped up to be.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah , Koala was prety pathetic too .

Also that woman that had a hard on for Hardner , she did nothing of any value and just......left . And she was suposed to be stronger then the six guards . Good writing there .

Oh about Hardner , yeah , his goal was prety retarded . And if that other guy (the Papa guy) was at least directly responsible for the crash I would understand the antagonism but.....why ? Granted that would make Hardner's backstory even moreso of a rip off of King's but it would make sense .

Well the Oracion Seis were kind of prety low level overall .

Now for the positive : Ogre's design looked like crap at the begining , but I loved his haxed dark bring geting taken away and he's all "screw you I'm stil haxxed!" with his gold claiming .

Now about claiming : we didn't realy get any in series explanation did we ? Hell was there even any silver claimers beside Musica after Reina died ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2010)

Silver claimers never were really explained I suppose...interesting point


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 13, 2010)

Just finished it, great manga.

But damn why Sieg had to die? He was the best character by far.  Instead we got lot's of characters that felt pretty useless to be honest and just seemed to be there (Belnika  i'm looking at you) .


Also is it me or does the four demon king's seemed pretty fodder? They were there basically so Haru friends could fight somebody.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

The_Evil said:


> Just finished it, great manga.
> 
> But damn why Sieg had to die? He was the best character by far.  Instead we got lot's of characters that felt pretty useless to be honest and just seemed to be there (Belnika  i'm looking at you) .
> 
> ...



Belnika was essentially a bait and switch character and living plot device, to make the rather stagnant Blue Guardians arc move quicker...as well as be a backup magic user.

Fodder? Megido completely raped Haru in his fight with him...and the other three needed everyone going all out and using suicide attacks to beat.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah the 4 demon lords kicked ass


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought Megiddo should have gotten a longer fight (because is it me or were those fights prety much just as short as any other fight in the series ?) , though did not realy care about the others .

Also I loled at all their suicide attacks failing .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I thought Megiddo should have gotten a longer fight (because is it me or were those fights prety much just as short as any other fight in the series ?) , though did not realy care about the others .
> 
> Also I loled at all their suicide attacks failing .



Thd kid coming back from dying of advanced old age, annoyed me in the final chapter...I can understand fucking Let coming back from his suicide attack, but when you're suicide attack in order to defeat a demon lord with the control of ice involves you magically advancing you're age and at the same time magical power....and you end up dying of old age because of it...you shouldn't come back from something like that.

Eh I think they a little bit longer in my opinion


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Was it even explained how the kid ever survived ?

Oh and Let actualy made the Dragon roar look bleeding pathetic as a suicide attack . If you're suposed to "give your soul" in order to do it , then how the hell did he live again ? Or turn back from a dragon ? I guess they just used the "return potion" saved his ass last time but it would have been nice to know .

Another thing , that huge machine like thing that commanded those demons on Lucia's side , kind of dissapointed that came outa nowhere only to get owned quickly .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Was it even explained how the kid ever survived ?



Nope, no explanation at all. and considering he was already dead by the end of the battle...I really don't understand how he came back from that.

I mean like I said I can understand Let...but not this.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe he was not completely dead and was given the bloody return potion ?

Which seems to be the default answer to every plot hole in the series by this point lol .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Maybe he was not completely dead and was given the bloody return potion ?
> 
> Which seems to be the default answer to every plot hole in the series by this point lol .



Well...yeah that could be it...but it didn't seem like anybody had it on them at that point and it was doubtful that the mages from his town had the de-aging potion as well.

but meh minor gripe irregardless


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

(I edited me post up there but will repost the important part anyways )

Another thing , that huge machine like thing that commanded those demons on Lucia's side , kind of dissapointed that came outa nowhere only to get owned quickly .

One more gripe I had was with Ruby . Not only did he never do anything but....how exactly did he lose his huge fortune again ? He got draged on the ship , they went under water , then made their way to Symphonia.....and then after not having bought anything he is suddenly out of money ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> (I edited me post up there but will repost the important part anyways )
> 
> Another thing , that huge machine like thing that commanded those demons on Lucia's side , kind of dissapointed that came outa nowhere only to get owned quickly .
> 
> One more gripe I had was with Ruby . Not only did he never do anything but....how exactly did he lose his huge fortune again ? He got draged on the ship , they went under water , then made their way to Symphonia.....and then after not having bought anything he is suddenly out of money ?



He probably just lost the reserves he brought with him, considering there weren't really banks he could get more out when he needed it.

I wouldn't say he didn't do anything he kept the party from dying several times in the Doryu fight...though after that he did fall into the background and became a back up mage...so yeah


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

And what did he ever do as a back up mage ? I realy can't remember .

Also Shakuma is badass I have to admit .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And what did he ever do as a back up mage ? I realy can't remember .
> 
> Also Shakuma is badass I have to admit .



All I think he did was teach Elie about magic and that's about it, he towards the end just existed as a comic relief character.

agreed, Shakuma was a great character, also had a great powerset. I laughed when he beat the teleporting ship powered by mages to thier destination.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

I actualy love how he got up even after an Aetherion blast . He melted later sure but he was a good antagonist . Though there was realy no need in making him Lucia's grandfather other then us knowing both kings from Symphonia and Raregroove .

This other complaint I have is that we didn't see Wada and Blank do anything .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I actualy love how he got up even after an Aetherion blast . He melted later sure but he was a good antagonist . Though there was realy no need in making him Lucia's grandfather other then us knowing both kings from Symphonia and Raregroove .
> 
> *This other complaint I have is that we didn't see Wada and Blank do anything *.



I'm trying to remember who those two are lol.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> GE CH38
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right the other generals...yeah I found that surprising as well...but didn't one of them die i think.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Belnika was essentially a bait and switch character and living plot device, to make the rather stagnant Blue Guardians arc move quicker...as well as be a backup magic user.




I honestly expected that Sieg would show up to train Belnika which would be cool but then she randomly became more skilled without a explanation.  But then again I half expected Sieg to be her real father (don't laugh at me they kind of look alike)

But then again the letter part of the manga felt kind of rushed. Could use 50 more chapters or so. 



Emperor Joker said:


> Fodder? Megido completely raped Haru in his fight with him...and the other three needed everyone going all out and using suicide attacks to beat.



They were strong yeah but that didn't prevent them from just showing up and getting killed. I think their only purpose was to give haru friends a fight. They were more of a plot devices instead of characters.

It wasn't even explained why they did follow Lucia. 



BTW That kid (Nimbel?) was saved the same way everyone else was - Deus ex Machina. Literary since the star memories saved them.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2010)

@ Emperor Joker : they both got horribly beaten off screen (and possibly killed) by Lucia . And that other guy who was related to Jegan never did anything .

Plus God I hate Deep Snow and his horribly bland design .

And I don't mind Haru being resurected like that but the others , it was just silly .

Yeah the demon lords weren't even in the story at all , barring Megido stoping Endless .

By the way yeah it felt incredibly rushed . Especialy since we didn't get shown where and how Elie got "criogenicaly suspended" for 50 years , they just mentioned that once in passing .


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2011)

So I finally finished this manga recently after a week and I have to say that it was pretty awesome.

Also, Sieg Hart


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 25, 2011)

Finished reading this series today, and I now I definitely understand all the Rave references in FT.

The extra chapter at the end was perfect too, though I'm sure many predicted that way earlier on.


----------

